# Filo di lana



## angelico76

Ciao,
I don't know how to translate:
"Il buon esito del progetto è *sul fil(o) di lana*".....

Grazie


----------



## Murphy

Imagino che sia una metafora.  Puoi spiegare il significato in italiano e vedremo di trovare un' espressione equivalente in inglese?


----------



## angelico76

Scusa, 
ma è Im*m*agino....
Quando uno dice che qualcosa è sul fil di lana, o appesa ad un fil di lana, significa che l'esito di quel qualcosa è alquanto incerto, potrebbe andare a buon fine come non....diciamo un fifty/fifty.....

Un altro esempio:
"L'incontro si è chiuso sul fil di lana..." means that match's outcome has been uncertain till its conclusion.....kind of....

In italiano diciamo pure "in bilico"....anche se questo ha un significato meno astratto...."quell'oggetto è in bilico....mettilo a posto"....

Ciao


----------



## stella_maris_74

angelico76 said:


> Ciao,
> I don't know how to translate:
> "Il buon esito del progetto è *sul fil(o) di lana*".....
> 
> Grazie



Ciao Angelico,
mi pare che il modo di dire "sul filo di lana" non sia particolarmente adatto alla frase che ci proponi...
Forse andrebbe meglio "appeso a un filo" (senza lana ), anche se non la trovo molto elegante per un testo formale.

"Sul filo di lana" significa "sul filo del traguardo", l'espressione completa è

 battere, bruciare qualcuno sul filo di lana 
(o farsi battere, bruciare sul filo di lana)

nasce nel gergo sportivo e significa appunto battere (o farsi battere) per un soffio, di pochissimo.

Per l'equivalente inglese lascio volentieri la palla (in tema di sport...) ai madrelingua 

ciao,

dani


----------



## Murphy

Allora, direi "the outcome of the project is on a knife's edge".  Ho visto nel WR dizionario che questo corrisponde anche ad un'altra espressione che usa la parola "filo".

Grazie per la correzione di "immagino", lo sbaglio sempre


----------



## Leri

Ciao!
Potrebbe essere anche "filo del rasoio"?
La mia è solo una supposizione...


Ops, Murphy, scusami! Ci siamo incrociati!


----------



## Murphy

Murphy said:


> Allora, direi "the outcome of the project is on a knife's edge". Ho visto nel WR dizionario che questo corrisponde anche ad un'altra espressione che usa la parola "filo".
> 
> Grazie per la correzione di "immagino", lo sbaglio sempre


 
Edit: Ho visto ora il post di Stella, e "appeso a un filo" è proprio l'altra espressione che ho visto nel dizionario.

Stella, penso che l'espressione inglese per la situazione sportiva è "to be beaten by a whisker".


----------



## Siberia

Si dice "to be the first past the post" - arrivare per prima ma l'opposto "I didn't get to cut the tape" or He beat me by a head.


For the other expression: we say razor's edge in English too


----------



## angelico76

Effettivamente sarebbe meglio dire...
- la buona riuscita / il buon esito del progetto è appeso ad un filo
- vittoria sul fil di lana
- il torneo si decide sul fil di lana
e "fil di lana" mi sembra molto affine come significato ad "un pelo"....ce l'ho fatta per un pelo.....

In ogni caso, secondo me, dire:
"il buon esito è sul fil di lana" secondo me fornisce ugualmente il significato di incertezza legato al successo o meno di una particolare attività.
Concordo poi sul fatto che sia informale e magari poco appropriato a contesti piu' "seriosi".....

Comunque, "knife's edge" was on the tip of my tongue and definitely conveys the meaning I wanted to deliver.

Thanks to everybody


----------



## stella_maris_74

Murphy said:


> Edit: Ho visto ora il post di Stella, e "appeso a un filo" è proprio l'altra espressione che ho visto nel dizionario.
> 
> Stella, penso che l'espressione inglese per la situazione sportiva è "to be beaten by a whisker".



Grazie, Murphy. 
Se ne imparano sempre di nuove qui!

@ Angelico:


> In ogni caso, secondo me, dire:
> "il buon esito è sul fil di lana" secondo me fornisce ugualmente il significato di incertezza legato al successo o meno di una particolare attività.


Non so, è che a me dà l'impressione di due modi di dire diversi mescolati insieme in modo un po' goffo, un po' come se qualcuno dicesse "_trovare la pulce nell'uovo_" (non c'entra niente con il topic, è solo per rendere l'idea di due frasi idiomatiche fuse insieme con un effetto "papera/blunder"... e poi una mia amica l'ha detto veramente )

Però puoi dire che *l'esito del progetto si è deciso sul fil di lana*. Al passato funziona, proprio come una vittoria o sconfitta sportiva si decide _una volta che qualcuno _ha passato il traguardo.


ciao 

dani


----------



## angelico76

Guarda, 
probabilmente il fatto è che la frase che ho citato all'inizio non l'ho pensata in italiano ma in inglese ed allora, per fornire un esempio in italiano, ne ho dato una prima approssimazione.

Pero', sinceramente, io direi forse qualcosa del tipo:
- l'esito del progetto è appeso ad un fil di lana....
non so, io l'ho sempre usato ed ho anche sentito altre persone farlo, che sia magari collegato a qualche forma regionale?

partendo da questa frase:
- l'esito del progetto è appeso ad un fil di lana-->l'esito del progetto è su un  (sul) fil di lana (come forma colloquiale, sempre, sarebbe assurdo scriverlo in una documentazione a supporto di qualche decisione). In questo caso, in maniera figurativa, dire che è su un filo (di lana) significa che è soggetto a facili rotture, e quindi ad un potenziale non successful outcome....

"knife's edge" è definitivamente la traduzione che meglio approssima quello che volevo dire.

Davvero mille grazie per i vostri contributi!!!!


----------



## arirossa

Angelico, stella ha perfettamente ragione (e la sua trasposizione "cercare la pulce nell'uovo" mi ha fatto davvero morire dal ridere  ).
Ora, capisco che il tuo problema era in inglese, e che hai risolto, ma se dovessi dirlo in italiano, sconsiglierei a chiunque di aggiungere "di lana" alla frase fatta "appeso a un filo", è veramente come "cercare la pulce nell'uovo" (anche se, innegabilmente, un senso ce l'ha, tu pensa che automaticamente nella testa dell'ascoltatore farai squillare tutt'altri campanelli, probabilmente molto diversi da quelli che intendevi tu).
Ciao


----------



## luway

.
----NUOVA DOMANDA----


Parlando di fili di lana materiali, non metaforici, come dire: "*Al gatto piace giocare con una palla fatta con fili di lana/la lana (oppure: ...fatta di lana)*"?

Mio tentativo: "*The cat enjoys playing with a ball made with wool thread(s)/threads of wool.*" Userei anche semplicemente 'lana', ma dire "*made of wool*" non mi fa proprio pensare ai fili avvolti a matassa per fare appunto una pallina... E magari mi sbaglio e sarebbe proprio quella l'espressione migliore.

Suggerimenti da gattofili (esperti nella manifattura di quel genere di giochini) e non?


----------



## You little ripper!

luway said:


> .
> ----NUOVA DOMANDA----
> 
> 
> Parlando di fili di lana materiali, non metaforici, come dire: "*Al gatto piace giocare con una palla fatta con fili di lana/la lana (oppure: ...fatta di lana)*"?
> 
> Mio tentativo: "*The cat enjoys playing with a ball made of wool threads/threads of wool.*"  Userei anche semplicemente 'lana', ma dire "*made of wool*" non mi fa proprio pensare ai fili avvolti a matassa per fare appunto una pallina... E magari mi sbaglio e sarebbe proprio quella l'espressione migliore.
> 
> Suggerimenti da gattofili (esperti nella manifattura di quel genere di giochini) e non?


_The cat likes to play with a ball (made) of bits of wool yarn,_ might be another option, luway.


----------



## luway

Grazie, You Little Ripper! 

Non avevo familiarità con 'yarn' e grazie al tuo suggerimento ho potuto trovare anche altri thread interessanti per la questione in oggetto proprio qui: http://www.wordreference.com/enit/yarn)


----------



## london calling

Yes, Charles, but cats generally speaking play with _balls of wool_ (or at least mine , who speak English, always have!).

When I had two cats knitting was an almost impossible feat: I had one cat trying to catch the needles and the other one chasing the ball of wool!


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Yes, Charles, but cats generally speaking play with _balls of wool_ (or at least mine , who speak English, always have!).
> 
> When I had two cats knitting was an almost impossible feat: I had one cat trying to catch the needles and the other one chasing the ball of wool!


Jo, if I had cats they would probably also wreak havoc with my _balls of wool_ had I the inclination to knit , but I thought that luway's cats, also English-speaking but having a more extended vocabulary, might occasionally play with _balls of wool yarn_. I have no idea what bilingual cats do! 

I was trying to think of different ways of saying the same thing.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> Jo, if I had cats they would probably also wreak havoc with my _balls of wool_ had I the inclination to knit , but I thought that luway's cats, also English-speaking but having a more extended vocabulary, might occasionally play with _balls of wool yarn_. I have no idea what bilingual cats do!
> 
> I was trying to think of different ways of saying the same thing.


I wasn't saying you can't say _balls of wool yarn_, just that that isn't what would come to me (or my mogs!) naturally. Italian cats might prefer the  more long-winded version of course (like their humans!).


----------



## rrose17

I agree that it's _a ball of wool_. The yarn is understood.


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> I agree that it's _a ball of wool_. The yarn is understood.


One of the translations luway asked for was 'palla fatta con *fili* di lana', in which case 'yarn' or 'thread' becomes important in my opinion.


----------



## CPA

Going back to before the cats , "sul filo di lana", in the case of a race, makes me think of a photo-finish.

@ Charles: yes, but he's outnumbered 4 to 1.


----------



## You little ripper!

CPA said:


> Going back to before the cats , "sul filo di lana", in the case of a race, makes me think of a photo-finish.


Oh, yes, I like that, CPA! 

Prefer dogs, do you?


----------



## luway

Grazie anche per le altre opzioni suggerite!


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> One of the translations luway asked for was 'palla fatta con *fili* di lana', in which case 'yarn' or 'thread' becomes important in my opinion.


So, a _ball made out of (bits of) wool _(I mean made purposely for the mog to play with in the hope that he leaves your balls of wool alone! Small hope...) as opposed to a _ball of wool _proper .


----------



## marco.cur

CPA said:


> Going back to before the cats , "sul filo di lana", in the case of a race, makes me think of a photo-finish.


 Fino alla fine degli anni '70 sul traguardo delle gare di atletica di velocità veniva steso un filo di lana, il quale, spezzandosi sotto la pressione del primo arrivato, faceva azionare la macchina fotografica.


----------



## CPA

Precisamente.


----------



## King Crimson

Oddly enough, no one suggested go (right) down to the wire for "(decidersi) sul file di lana". I just happened to see it used in the same context as post #10:

"The battle to build a seventh multi-billion dollar train for the Nigeria Liquefied Natural Gas project on Bonny Island *is going down to the wire*, with rumours emerging of a potential winner."

"Si sta decidendo (_or_ giocando) sul filo di lana" is precisely how I'd translate the part in bold.


----------



## ohbice

Non mi sembra...  *the battle is going down to the wire *lo tradurrei come l*a battaglia sta arrivando al momento decisivo*.
Direi che se magari ci fosse una scadenza, poniamo ad esempio il 20 Novembre, e la decisione dovesse essere presa il 19 Novembre, allora direi che la decisione verrà presa sul filo di lana (appena prima della scadenza).


----------



## rrose17

ohbice said:


> Non mi sembra...


But I believe KC found this quote in English and not the other way around.


----------



## ohbice

Non ti capisco, rrose17.
Se (ipotesi) King Crimson ha trovato la frase "The battle to build a seventh multi-billion dollar train for the Nigeria Liquefied Natural Gas project on Bonny Island *is going down to the wire*, with rumours emerging of a potential winner" (quindi se ha trovato un testo in inglese), e se pensa che in italiano questa frase possa essere tradotta con qualcosa che ricordi un filo di lana, io credo che la sua sia una conclusione sbagliata.
Poi chiaro, è solo un mio parere


----------



## You little ripper!

I’ve never heard the expression ‘going down the wire’.

For something that’s uncertain right until the end, we often say that it’s _hanging by a thread._


----------



## King Crimson

You little ripper! said:


> I’ve never heard the expression ‘going down the wire’.
> 
> For something that’s uncertain right until the end, we often say that it’s _hanging by a thread._



There's a couple thread in EO, too, confirming the meaning of this expression:
down to the wire - English Only forum
go down to the wire - English Only forum 

And interestingly the English expression and the thread title not only have the same meaning, but they share the same origin:



> It originated, I believe, as a sports term, where foot races were determined by those who crossed a ribbon and/or string first



The mentioned ribbon is the Italian "filo di lana".


----------



## stez

The first appearance in print of the phrase ‘to come down to the wire’  was in an Australian newspaper in 1884.


----------



## ohbice

Non per annoiare, ma continuo a essere perplesso. Come minimo direi che per tradurre *down to the wire *con *sul filo di lana *il contesto andrebbe tenuto in grande considerazione.

My full report is due tomorrow, so it is now down to the wire.
_Il report va consegnato domani, dunque manca pochissimo / dunque è ora di correre / dunque ci siamo_ (qui credo che *sul filo di lana* potrebbe anche starci, ma mi sembra siano parecchie le espressioni parecchio più comuni…).

The election is very close and may go down to the wire.
_Il risultato delle elezioni è molto incerto e potrebbe rimanere tale fino alla fine._

The negotiations went down to the wire, but we reached an agreement before the deadline.
_I negoziati sono proseguiti fino all’ultimo minuto, ma siamo arrivati in tempo / ma abbiamo trovato un accordo sul filo di lana_ (qui sul *filo di lana* è tradotto con *before the deadline* 😉 )

It's coming down to the wire but she's very disorganized so we're worried we won't be ready.
_La cosa sta arrivando al dunque ma lei è parecchio disorganizzata, temiamo di non essere pronti in tempo _(qui *sul filo di lana *non vedo come farcelo entrare...).


----------



## You little ripper!

King Crimson said:


> There's a couple thread in EO, too, confirming the meaning of this expression:
> down to the wire - English Only forum
> go down to the wire - English Only forum
> 
> And interestingly the English expression and the thread title not only have the same meaning, but they share the same origin:
> 
> 
> 
> It originated, I believe, as a sports term, where foot races were determined by those who crossed a ribbon and/or string first
Click to expand...

That doesn’t change the fact that I’ve never heard it. Maybe it’s because I’m not into horse racing. 



stella_maris_74 said:


> mi pare che il modo di dire "sul filo di lana" non sia particolarmente adatto alla frase che ci proponi...
> *Forse andrebbe meglio “appeso a un filo”* *(senza* *lana* *)*, anche se non la trovo molto elegante per un testo formale.


_Hanging by a thread_ is the way most dictionary translate ‘appeso a un filo’.


----------



## King Crimson

You little ripper! said:


> _Hanging by a thread_ is the way most dictionary translate ‘appeso a un filo’.



Yes, but "appeso a un filo" has a different meaning from "(decidersi) sul filo di lana" and wouldn't suit my example in post #27

EDIT: wrong reference (post #27, not #32)


----------



## You little ripper!

King Crimson said:


> Yes, but "appeso a un filo" has a different meaning from "(decidersi) sul filo di lana" and wouldn't suit my example in post #32


Yes, Dani made the difference clear in Post 4.


----------

